# Grow in Crosta Rica?



## Awake and Baked (Sep 14, 2007)

Does anyone grow in Costa Rica? I am planning a move there and I wonder whether I can buy what I need there or would I have to import stuff? I am mostly worried about lights and fertilizer. I know it is outrageous to ship anything to Costa Rica, though I don't know why.


----------



## Tokecrazy (Sep 14, 2007)

I would want to be sure of the laws there first.Get pinched and you may never see the home land.i dont know if they are on a differnce electric system then here.Buy online shipped to you.PEACE


----------



## RocklandDale (Sep 14, 2007)

I HAVE KNOW PERSONAL KNOWLAGE, BUT, MOST LATIN AMERICAN COUNTRIES USE THE NEPOLIONIC JUDICIAL SYSTEM ie; GUILTY UNTIL YOU PROVE YOURSELF INNOCENT.
MOST COUNTRIES USE 240 VOLT AC, WHICH IS BETTER AS IT COSTS LESS AND YOU CAN USE SMALLER WIRE!!! SOUNDS BACKWARDS BUT TRUE AS THE AMPERAGE IS LESS!!!.


----------



## Awake and Baked (Sep 14, 2007)

i have been there, i know the laws and i know the set up i want to use. electricity is the same as the states. i am no more worried about getting busted there than i am here. and if i were to get busted there the penalty would most likely be exile from Costa Rica for life, but that is not my concern. my concern is if I can buy lights and fertilizer and such in country. i know for a fact that shipping a package weighing 50 pounds from the US to CR is around $700. so buying on the net is out of the question. Does anyone Grow in CR past or present?


----------



## bigbudeddie (Sep 14, 2007)

Got this from WeBeHigh.com - Worldwide Marijuana Travel Guide Hope it helps...

*Smoking tolerance level:* 4.5 out of 5 


*Legislation:* Marijuana is illegal in Costa Rica, and so is any related action. 


*Law enforcement:* If the cops see you smoking it they will bust you, but they will gladly take 10-20 bucks and let you go.


----------



## bigbudeddie (Sep 14, 2007)

wow i didnt really read your question right lol.


----------



## Awake and Baked (Sep 14, 2007)

bigbudeddie said:


> *Law enforcement:* If the cops see you smoking it they will bust you, but they will gladly take 10-20 bucks and let you go.


 I blew smoke in a cop's face accidentally while i was wasted, walking TO the bar, and he just smiled at me and told me to be careful. 

But are there Hydroponics Stores in Costa Rica?


----------



## bigbudeddie (Sep 14, 2007)

Awake and Baked said:


> I blew smoke in a cop's face accidentally while i was wasted, walking TO the bar, and he just smiled at me and told me to be careful.


lol nice.



Awake and Baked said:


> But are there Hydroponics Stores in Costa Rica?


Well i googled "costa rica hydroponics" and got nothing, thats about all the help i can be. Hopefully someone on rollitup grows there and can help you out.


----------



## bigbudeddie (Sep 14, 2007)

Well i found a guy that grows in Costa Rica and he might be able to help you out. https://www.rollitup.org/members/shiman51.html Peace


----------



## Tokecrazy (Sep 15, 2007)

Well I google it and heres a place you can check out.HIGHLAND HELICONIA e-mail [email protected] >If they grow anything there farms,green house nursery they will have supplyers.You said you have been there.May I ask for what reason?I would think a crosta rica university would have some kind of a horticulture class, and know where to get supplys.Do a business sreach of the place where you are going to.If not take it with you. PEACE


----------



## Awake and Baked (Sep 15, 2007)

Tokecrazy said:


> You said you have been there.May I ask for what reason?



Costa Rica is a great spot for fishing, diving or hiking in the rain forest. I went on a whim a few years ago and i fell in love with it. I also met so really cool people. it always catches me off gaurd when someone asks me why i went to CR... lol


----------



## Tokecrazy (Sep 15, 2007)

I too visted cr a long time ago,it is pretty there and the poeple are layed back.but those hurricains go through there alot.They grow all over this world,so I dont think you will have any problems finding what you need there. Peace


----------



## Awake and Baked (Sep 15, 2007)

Costa Rica hasn't been hit by a hurricane or tropical storm in over 35 years. 




Tokecrazy said:


> I too visted cr a long time ago,it is pretty there and the poeple are layed back.but those hurricains go through there alot.They grow all over this world,so I dont think you will have any problems finding what you need there. Peace


----------



## CostaRicaSensi (Oct 26, 2007)

you def want to bring your light. aside from that you can get anything else here. especially a wide variety of organic nutes and soil types.


----------



## ratman (Dec 24, 2007)

CostaRicaSensi said:


> you def want to bring your light. aside from that you can get anything else here. especially a wide variety of organic nutes and soil types.


 do you have any info on where you can purchase this stuff down here i need some nutes and a small gorw light. thx, rm


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (May 25, 2008)

SafiMArket growshop cultivo de marihuana kit armario semillas de marihuana online I think this place is out of Valencia. You have to do the google translation on the site though.


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 14, 2009)

OtisDriftwood;878664 said:


> SafiMArket growshop cultivo de marihuana kit armario semillas de marihuana online I think this place is out of Valencia. You have to do the google translation on the site though.


Spain is a long hike from Costa Rica!


----------



## Pachamama (Jun 14, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> Spain is a long hike from Costa Rica!


There is now a Hydro Store in Costa Rica. www.pachamamacr.com call or email to get all your indoor farming needs.


----------



## endogarden (Jul 1, 2011)

Pachamama said:


> There is now a Hydro Store in Costa Rica. www.pachamamacr.com call or email to get all your indoor farming needs.


New website is: http://costaricahydroponics.com/


----------



## mbsports (Nov 28, 2011)

I met a cab driver named Julio 8098-5449 in SJ, he's cool and he can give you some references for what you want.
Bart


----------



## ratman (Dec 5, 2011)

stay away from the taxi drivers they have the biggest mouths in costa rica...everyone will know your business in no time... there is a hydro shop in jaco beach that has about everything you need. take a taxi from your hotel in jaco to the store and back so no one will get your tag number when you buy your gear... costa is such a small place you really need to be careful, the country is full of thieves and scumbags that will rat you out or steal your stuff...do not tell a soul you are growing...not ever your wife is she is a tica...


----------



## dankhoe417 (Dec 5, 2011)

Lived there for two years and agree with Ratman. There are plenty if good ppl there too, but you will always be an outsider, no matter how well you weave yourself into the locals. Looks like the Jaco site closed. If your willing to be patient, you can take a bus from Damn near anywhere to San Jose. Load up and travel cheap. Def be careful of outside grows. I used to have my shit delivered by both the produce company and the local mobile Italian barber. Crazy shit. Outside grows have got to ne insane though. You can grow anything there. I used to watch the man down the road take cut branches of Bougainvillea and jam them into the ground, that's it. One month later, a bushy fence line.
Cops and la migra are always on the take. Just have to find out what makes them tick and make sure you are not stepping on someone else's toes. Yes shipping sucks ass. Buddy had to ship some jet skis in with the motors and seats separately due to the insane taxes on vehicles. Don't know if it changed, but even if you brought over a beater piece of shit car, you had to pay import tax of a percentage of the new value.
Good to see a hydro store there though.


----------



## Costagrow (Jan 16, 2012)

Hola soy de costa rica! Hello i am from costa rica! Growing here is great 12/12 all year. Sativas grow amazing. Indicas just grow indoors them outdoors. We have just one grow shop here is expensive but they have everything. Also we have locals organics soil. I have two years growing here and i know where buy. If some body need help just send me a private. saludos y pura vida


----------



## phillipchristian (Feb 14, 2012)

Been growing in Costa Rica for several years. Don't buy anything from the grow shop in San Jose. Those guys are way over priced and have a horrible selection. I ended up getting an import license through my development company. I import all of my supplies now.


----------

